# FreeCAD

## Castanea

Bonsoir à tous,

je suis sous gentoo depuis 2 - 3 jours, et je suis tombé sous le charme, mais j'ai une question au sujet de FreeCAD, lorsque je souhaite l'installer, il me demande de downgrader xorg-server & les pilotes nvidia 361.28.

Est ce que je peux le faire, sans perdre les avantages des pilotes nvidia actu ?

Merci.

Cordialement.

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Peux-tu poster ?

```
emerge -pv freecad
```

----------

## Castanea

Alors pour la commande, j'ai ceci :

```
# emerge -pv freecad

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] app-eselect/eselect-opencascade-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/tbb-4.3.20150611::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -examples" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2 693 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/xerces-c-3.1.2::gentoo  USE="iconv icu -curl -doc -static-libs -threads" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 6 797 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/fortran-0::gentoo  USE="openmp" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/stix-fonts-1.0.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X -doc" 2 697 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/tcl-8.5.17:0/8.5::gentoo  USE="-debug -threads" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 4 440 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/hdf5-1.8.14-r1:0/1.8.14::gentoo  USE="cxx fortran zlib -debug -examples -fortran2003 -mpi -static-libs -szip -threads" 9 281 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tcltk/itcl-3.4.1::gentoo  258 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/netcdf-4.3.2-r1:0/7::gentoo  USE="dap hdf5 -examples -hdf -mpi -static-libs -szip {-test} -tools" 4 897 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/netcdf-cxx-4.2-r300:3::gentoo  USE="-examples -static-libs" 687 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.0.3::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 1 429 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/sip-4.18:0/11::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 969 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/python-dateutil-2.4.2-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 205 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pytz-2016.3::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-pypy) (-pypy3) (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 167 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1-r1::gentoo  USE="encode -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1 859 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2:0.10::gentoo [1.8.3:1.0::gentoo] USE="introspection nls orc {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2 955 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2:0.10::gentoo [1.8.3-r1:1.0::gentoo] USE="introspection nls orc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 2 309 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/tk-8.5.17:0/8.5::gentoo  USE="truetype (-aqua) -debug {-test} -threads -xscreensaver" 4 000 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tcltk/tix-8.4.3-r1::gentoo  1 789 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-tcltk/itk-3.4.1::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 179 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/coin-3.1.3-r2::gentoo  USE="bzip2 zlib -debug -doc -javascript -openal -simage -static-libs -threads" 5 842 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo [1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo] USE="glamor ipv6 nptl%* suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 5 656 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/ftgl-2.1.3_rc5::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" 692 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo [361.28:0/361::gentoo] USE="X acpi multilib tools -pax_kernel -uvm (-driver%*) (-gtk3%*) (-kms%*) (-static-libs%)" 68 178 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58::gentoo  USE="-examples" 1 514 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.6-r3:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -compat -debug -doc -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/shiboken-1.2.2::gentoo  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 1 049 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -declarative -kde -pch -phonon -webkit" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-cpp/eigen-3.2.8-r2:3::gentoo  USE="openmp (-altivec) -debug -doc {-test}" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2 sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3" 1 134 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/assistant-4.8.6-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch -webkit" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] media-libs/SoQt-1.5.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 1 480 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/qhull-2012.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" 700 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.4-r1::gentoo  USE="X dbus opengl svg -compat -debug -declarative -designer -doc -examples -help -kde -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -sql -testlib -webkit -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 11 052 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/exodusii-6.02::gentoo  USE="-static-libs {-test}" 4 625 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/jsoncpp-0.10.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" 193 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gl2ps-1.3.8::gentoo  USE="png zlib -doc" 290 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyside-1.2.2-r1::gentoo  USE="X opengl svg -declarative -designer -help -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -sql {-test} -webkit -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 3 678 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/matplotlib-1.4.3::gentoo  USE="cairo gtk gtk3 qt4 wxwidgets -doc -examples -excel -fltk -latex -pyside -qt5 {-test} -tk" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 48 764 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 6 143 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X ffmpeg qt4 -R -all-modules (-aqua) -boost -cg -doc (-examples) -gdal -imaging -java -json -kaapi -mpi -mysql -odbc -offscreen -postgres -python -rendering -smp -tbb -tcl {-test} -theora -tk -views -web -xdmf2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 26 962 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pyside-tools-0.2.15-r1::gentoo  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3)" 78 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0:6.9.0::gentoo  USE="qt4 tbb vtk -debug -doc -examples -freeimage -gl2ps -java" 199 137 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 91 485 KiB

Total: 48 packages (2 downgrades, 44 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 526 247 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.18.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0 ~amd64

# required by freecad (argument)

=media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671 ~amd64

# required by sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=app-eselect/eselect-opencascade-0 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=media-libs/SoQt-1.5.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1 ~amd64

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

>=dev-libs/xerces-c-3.1.2 icu

```

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## sebB

vtk-6.1.0-r1 a une dependance avec nvidia-setting.

Demasque vtk.6.1.0-r3

----------

## Castanea

j'ai essayé, également en démasquant nvidia-setting pour l'avoir en version 358.xx, mais après cela bloque sur xorg-server avec xf86-input-evdev qui réclame la version 1.18 de xorg.

je remets la commande emerge -avq freecad :

```
[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4 [1.18.4] USE="glamor ipv6 nptl%* suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/ftgl-2.1.3_rc5  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-358.16-r1 [361.28] USE="X acpi gtk2%* gtk3 kms multilib tools -pax_kernel -uvm (-driver%*) (-static-libs%)" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-358.16  USE="gtk3 -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1  USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.6-r3  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -compat -debug -doc -pch" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/shiboken-1.2.2  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/designer-4.8.6-r1  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -declarative -kde -pch -phonon -webkit" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-qt/assistant-4.8.6-r1  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch -webkit" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/SoQt-1.5.0-r1  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/qhull-2012.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/exodusii-6.02  USE="-static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/jsoncpp-0.10.2-r1  USE="-doc {-test}" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gl2ps-1.3.8  USE="png zlib -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyside-1.2.2-r1  USE="X opengl svg -declarative -designer -help -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -sql {-test} -webkit -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/matplotlib-1.4.3  USE="cairo gtk gtk3 qt4 wxwidgets -doc -examples -excel -fltk -latex -pyside -qt5 {-test} -tk" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3) (-python3_5)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/vtk-6.1.0-r3  USE="X ffmpeg qt4 -R -all-modules (-aqua) -boost -cg -doc (-examples) -gdal -imaging -java -json -kaapi -mpi -mysql -odbc -offscreen -postgres -python -rendering -smp -tbb -tcl {-test} -theora -tk -views -web -xdmf2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyside-tools-0.2.15-r1  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 (-python3_3)" 

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0  USE="qt4 tbb vtk -debug -doc -examples -freeimage -gl2ps -java" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-358.16-r1:0/358::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                                       

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.18.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                      

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=app-eselect/eselect-opencascade-0 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1::gentoo

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=media-libs/SoQt-1.5.0-r1 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=sci-libs/opencascade-6.9.0 ~amd64

# required by freecad (argument)

=media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671 ~amd64

# required by media-gfx/freecad-0.15.4671::gentoo

# required by freecad (argument)

=dev-python/pivy-0.5_alpha20110303-r1 ~amd64
```

Merci.

----------

## sebB

Dans ton package.use rajoute

```
media-video/nvidia-settings static-libs
```

Puis

```
emerge -1 nvidia-drivers

emerge freecad
```

Si ca marche pas poste emerge -pvt freecad

----------

## Castanea

Ok , mais entre temps j'ai trouvé une autre solution, mais je  garde la votre de côté au cas ou :

j'ai installé opencascade en version 0.6.8 qui ne demandait pas vtk

ensuite un emerge de freecad et tout s'est installé correctement.

Mais merci  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Donne-nous le contenu de emerge --info

As-tu une carte nVidia ?

----------

## Castanea

Bonjour,

pour l'emerge --info j'ai :

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.21-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-4130_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8132036 total,   4296988 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 07 Oct 2016 07:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p46-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p46-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.21.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk gtk3 iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Et oui j'ai bien une carte nvidia.

Merci.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien. C'était pour s'assurer que tu souhaitais bien avoir les pilotes nVidia, et que la variable VIDEO_CARDS était bien définie en ce sens  :Wink: 

Le souci ici est que tu mélanges du stable et du instable, il faudrait que tous les éléments de cette chaîne soient instables, donc y compris le pilote nvidia et d'autres composans xorg.

A la fin, je pense qu'il serait intéresant d'envisager de passer à ~amd64 globalement  :Smile: 

----------

## Castanea

Ok, j'essayerais de tout passer en instable, j'irais voir dans la doc  :Wink: 

Et tout mettre en amd64.

Merci xaviermiller et sympa votre site au passage  :Wink: 

----------

